# Biggest Snake I Have Ever Seen



## floundergigger

I know how posting on here goes and I will have some people saying this snakes not real, BUT it is real I did shoot it and it is the biggest I have ever seen in person.(And I go to Claxton for the Rattle snake roundup) We were putting out minerals on our hunting land.  We had been messing around all day and decided to go check on some crabapple trees that had been planted.  My buddy almost stepped right on the   thing.  This snake never coiled or rattled he saw us and tried to haul butt back into the woods, However me and my 44 revolver had different idea.  Ill say I HATE snakes specially poisonous ones. we cut his rattler off and left him. Im not sure on his Exact length but Im 6'4 and my buddy holding him is 6 foot he was way longer than me. I guess the snake was around 8 feet.  He Had 12 and a half rattlers.  Im just sharing this to remind all you outdoorsmen to wear your snake BOOTS!


----------



## 308

I've tromped the McIntosh, Liberty and Long county woods a big part of my life... and I've seen many really big diamondbacks... This one is a hoss!

It is being held out in front making it look bigger in comparison like people do their whitetail horns... but in proportion... 

This one is a HOSS!


----------



## shakey gizzard

WOW!


----------



## 308

ps... Should have skinned that one... That would have made an incredible mount!


----------



## mw01313

did this snake come from bulloch co? Got pics yesterday an was told it was killed right outside statesboro.


----------



## david w.

He would have been a bigun next year.........


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*edited*
I wish I had not look at the pic !!!!!
Now I got the heebejeebezz !!!!!!!!

Thats a BIG snake...Glad your buddy did not step on it !!!!!
AND glad you sent him to snake heaven !!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

You would need the hip wader snake chaps for that one! I killed one in the 70es over 7 feet, yours is bigger!


----------



## stev

Snake belts


----------



## DEERFU

That's enough to keep me out of South Jawja! The timber rattleres up here don't get that big!


----------



## six

Growing up in central Florida I've seen some big'uns, yours is right up there with the best of them.  I killed one in Avon Park in the 70's that was a tad over eight and they look close in size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Could have made lots of goodies out of that skin.


----------



## GA DAWG

Good kill


----------



## Sugar Plum

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Could have made lots of goodies out of that skin.



X2! What a beauty!


----------



## dawg2

I would have Measured it for sure, skinned and taned the hide, and breaded up some snake meat and tossed it in a cast iron skillet.  You left some great meat in the woods!!


----------



## Booner Killa

That thing looks like he'd have a pair of snake boots for lunch! Holy cow that's a huge snake. Glad you whacked him. I think I would've skinned that thing and mounted him! Unbelievable!


----------



## killNgrill

the heads as big as a baseball... thats a freak nasty rattler there.


----------



## floundergigger

the snake was killed rightoutside of the boro in cooperville...  He looked like a sea serpant parting the grass..  im just glad he is dead


----------



## pondman81

good gracious that's the best way to see him (in a pic already dead)


----------



## boarbutcher

Sorry to tell you but boot aint gonna stop one like that. A snake that big can knock you down if he hits you.


----------



## huntfish

boarbutcher said:


> Sorry to tell you but boot aint gonna stop one like that. A snake that big can knock you down if he hits you.



Yep,   Caught hit in the thigh by a Western Diamondback.   Thank God for chaps.   And yes, I did get knock down.


----------



## six

I don't about knocking down, more like passing out.


----------



## Jody Hawk

That's the absolute biggest snake I've ever seen from Georgia !!!!!!!!!!  Y'all keep em down there !!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

That`s a big diamondback, no doubt that. I wish ya`ll had put a tape on it so we would know an exact. I don`t doubt you for one minute on the size. I also wish I had come up on it.


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW

man you left a lot of good meat and hide back in the woods.

That you where a trophy hunter should have let him walk a few more years  lol


----------



## Killdee

This is 1 posting where I dont think anyones going to come on here and doubt you. That is a monster!!! I do wish you had taken some good measurements, like across the head and around the thickest part. Brrrrrrr


----------



## creekbender

good lawd !!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

i dont know about him that thing would have looked like swiss cheese when i got done shooting i hate snakes that thing is a freakin monster if there is a record book for snakes that one is a booner


----------



## jleepeters

Nicodemus said:


> I also wish I had come up on it.



Not me, I would have had to ride home naked, cuz I woulda messed up my britches


----------



## SneekEE

Might be a record.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m not sure, but it seems like the biggest one on record is either 94 or 96 inches long. And I think it came out of Florida?

That snake pictured above would be a pile of snake to deal with. Alive, it would have probably been worth a purty penny too.


----------



## floundergigger

There was no way I was taking him alive Nick   I wasnt thinking records or skin I was just thinking about getting him off our property to be honest. We have very small members in our club that guy could have hit a couple of them in the neck!


----------



## Cadcom

That sweet meat between the bottom of them shorts and the top of those boots looks like a bullseye to one that big! Good shootin' and watch out for his deddy this bow season.  Only thing I would be skinnin' is a new trail outta there.


----------



## boarbutcher

Check this out.http://theplaintruth.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=3531067


----------



## germag

If it's 8 feet long it's the biggest EDB reported since (IIRC) 1962 when L.M. Klauber verified a specimen that was just over 8 feet. The longest one on record was 100 inches that was verified by Raymond Ditmars in 1936. 

Every year there are pictures of people holding 6 or 6 1/2 foot specimens way out in front of them on a long stick or pole (old fish picture trick to make the fish look bigger than it is) circulated all over the internet. Last year it was one that was claimed in some emailings and web site postings to be 15 feet long and weighing 170 lbs, which was absolutely laughable and preposterous. The snake was, in fact, a monstrous specimen....it was 7 feet 3 inches, but it was nowhere near the claimed size.

Ross Allen offered a cash reward for many, many years in Florida for an 8 foot specimen....he never paid the reward. 

A 7 foot specimen is rare. I would think that a verifiable 8 foot specimen would most assuredly be of interest to John Jensen (Herpetologist for Georgia DNR).


----------



## boarbutcher

here is some more pics http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_a-4Q6ZCwqkY/SmtZZ6TUEKI/AAAAAAAAARc/tTgOwomgOyo/s1600-h/collage.jpg


----------



## Roberson

Cute little feller.........


----------



## kevincox

How would you like to walk up on that thing in the darkness with a flashlight going to your bow stand! yikes


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa, what a monster rattler.  Congrats on once in a lifetime experience.  Wish ya'll had taken lots of various measurements on it so I could brag on you even more as I point them here to check it out.  I guess it's safe to say you came across it somewhere near Savannah; if not, then please tell us more.


----------



## Son

That's a good'un. My largest measured was 7 feet. Palm River  Fl, just SE of "Tampa".


----------



## bigbass07

thank you for doin the world a favor. shei8mosluim dude that dang thang gives me cols chills just looking at the pic.


----------



## JWT

I think you need a gator tag for that one


----------



## one hogman

*big snake*



boarbutcher said:


> Check this out.http://theplaintruth.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=3531067



As far as the snake in this link goes 97 lbs!! BALDERDASH !!Hulk hogan couldn't hold 97 lbs of anything out that far away from his body especially on that little rod he has, that part is bull, it is still a lot more snake than I want to step on in the swamps that's for sure!!


----------



## Nicodemus

The snake in the links is a western. That pic has floated around for a couple of years.


----------



## SneekEE

Seeing the  snake got me to looking on the net for other big rattlers. Check out this one, he is 7 feet 3 inches long. To read the story on him and see more picts go here..

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...e&start=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

mount it


----------



## Woody17

jleepeters said:


> Not me, I would have had to ride home naked, cuz I woulda messed up my britches



X2!!!  No good sleep tonite after looking at that "thingy"!


----------



## coastalredneck

how in the world did you get Kerns to hold that beast!!! Tims called me about joining that club...don tknow if Im ready...good luck guys...glad to you are up there gettin ready for the up-coming season..kill'em'all'


----------



## Jarred

ac dc make a meal out of me and come back for more!! HOLY SHISTE!!!


----------



## southerndraw

Man you probably could have gotten a couple grand for that snake alive, maybe more.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

southerndraw said:


> Man you probably could have gotten a couple grand for that snake alive, maybe more.



You think its too late for mouth to mouth??


----------



## Stewy55

dang...That looks like the Jaws of the snake world!


----------



## slip

the snake woulda never had a chance to touch me. the multiple heart attacks woulda done me in first.


dang...that sucker is big!


----------



## jleepeters

southerndraw said:


> Man you probably could have gotten a couple grand for that snake alive, maybe more.



It would def have to be the maybe more, I wouldnt pick that thing up alive for 2 grand...I'll stay broke


----------



## pondman81

He's got the right idea even dead use a long stick to hold him up!


----------



## Bamafan4life

how long would u live after being bit by one that big? and that things a monster me and my friend are going to bow hunt for the first time this year and he was a little concerned about snakes, wait till i show him this.


----------



## ted_BSR

That settles it.  I am gonna get a Bond Arms Snake Slayer .410/45 O/U pistol.  It works good on robbers too!!!


----------



## Steyr

Those redheads may have let you down, that snakes strike force could have dropped you. Got a pair just like 'em and don't want to test them.


----------



## MudDucker

That might be the biggest I've ever seen.  The only contender was one I saw at Steinhatchee Fl draped over the tailgate of an old step side chevy truck.  Tail was on the ground on one side and the head was the ground on the other.  I sure would have skint him out though.  Would have made one heck of a belt.


----------



## floundergigger

Something toted him off


----------



## Wild Turkey

WOW
I saw one crossing a road years ago that was wider than the dirt road (8' plus)and that big around. Couldnt get to him before he hit the high grass and I werent going in after him. And yes I have a witness but he wouldnt get out of the truck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

kevincox said:


> How would you like to walk up on that thing in the darkness with a flashlight going to your bow stand! yikes



I would burn up alot of 45acp ammo as I was backin up !!!!


----------



## coondog96

killNgrill said:


> the heads as big as a baseball... thats a freak nasty rattler there.



baseall my foot,that thing is as big as a softball at least


----------



## flintdiver

It's a giant ! He sure is a beauty !


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's not a snake, that's a durn serpent. Man, I would have liked to had that skin.


----------



## CarMan

Some boys I went to school with in Worth county killed several that were close to that big. The snakes would hang off both sides of the tailgate. Thankfully Ive never ran into anything even close in the woods, but theyre out there. Especially in South Ga. Glad you got him.


----------



## elfiii

Regardless of what he measured, that is a monster of a snake!


----------



## MissionMagnet

the venom sacks on that dude are like budweiser cans, good lawd! hed put a whomping on you if hed a had the chance!


----------



## bowhunttaylor

Man what a snake! I thought we had some big uns on my Taylor cty lease but they look like night crawlers compared to that joker.


----------



## Dub

floundergigger said:


> There was no way I was taking him alive Nick   I wasnt thinking records or skin I was just thinking about getting him off our property to be honest. We have very small members in our club that guy could have hit a couple of them in the neck!



Dude.......I'm simply at a loss for words.


That thing is just plain out nasty.  Looks like the Cujo of the rattler world.  OMG.

I applaud your dispatching that real life monster.  Unreal.

I wouldn't have wanted anything doing wtih it either afterwords.  Geez that is a monster.


I'm gonna be highstepping for the rest of the day....skittish if one our dogs even brushes up against my leg.


----------



## fishingtiger

I think I would have taken the head off before I even considered picking him up wth a stick. I then would have found a 14 ft pool skimmer to lift that thing up cause it aint getting anywhere near me.


----------



## Tim1980

my first thought was why didn't you shoot in the head, then I slowly thought about that big snake slithering through the grass and my hand starting shaking!!  Now I understand.  LOL  Big Snake!!


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer

he aint all that big.....


----------



## vtdawg09

my favorite part is the beer can on the ground


----------



## FoxyHunter

that thing is crazy big..the biggest i've seen is like 4 ft.   that would have looked great mounted.  its hard to believe theres critters out there that big.


----------



## bfriendly

WOW What a snake!!  And a GOOD one too


----------



## Ballplayer

What did yall do with him ?


----------



## coon hunter

i dont know bout the rest of yall but i think i would rather run into that one rather than a small one, at least you could see that one. little ones would be harded to see and still pack a deadly punch.


----------



## fulldraw4life

You just blew away about 1500 dollars or more.


----------



## jcanderson13

Don't beleive snake boots would have helped you with that one!


----------



## DAKILLER

just to say i need cash but i don't need it bad enough to try and take that thing alive,


----------



## KMAS626

Proper protocol for this type of situation:

Step one: Stay calm
Step two: Screw step one, that a big snake
Step three: Unload on him and/or run as fast as you can the other direction
Step four: Go change your underwear, your ok now..


----------



## jimbo4116

Looking at the angle from the tale to the man's feet and then using the same angle at the man's head and assuming he is around 6' tall.  I would say the snake will go every bit of 7' and then a few inches.

It is a  big diamondback.  I have only seen one over 7' and it was draped over the tailgate of a pickup.  The snake had a full grown cottontail down its craw, everything but the hind legs. That was in Stockton, Ga. at the old Holiday Market in 1997 or 98.


----------



## swampbogger

Im kinda glad it wasnt me that walked up on it...I would have tried to catch it, its just the way I am (while a spider will make me create a new door)

 Thats one big snake!!!!!


----------



## Desert Rat

A diamondback that big... you shot Randy Johnson! (Couldn't help it. I'm from Arizona.)
I'd call that 8 feet.
I gotta wonder what the folks a Tony Lama Boots would have paid for that skin.


----------



## Tater Bug

Snake Boots? Good Lawd, that thing would strike you in the throat! Now considering staying inside till winter.


----------



## CarMan

I was setting out trail cams today and I kept looking for his cousins.


----------



## brownceluse

Oh laaaawwddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sman

floundergigger said:


> Something toted him off



Probably a large pack of coyotes, should last them through the winter.


----------



## XJfire75

Yay im new to Savannah and thats what I have to look forward too...Snake boots are on my list now.


That thing is ridiculously huge!


----------



## cmk07c

Massive 97 pounder was killed in Cross City,FL (Dixie County) a few years back, not sure if it was a hoax but it was on the Tallahassee News a few years back. Could probablly google it. I would of ran like a little girl if that rattler/anaconda thing slithered my way! Good thing you had that pistol on you!


----------



## g24dawggone

yow! I aint gonna go in the woods til it gets cold


----------



## FritzMichaels

woulda been a goodun next year...


----------



## Hunter247

good lord. that's huge


----------



## JVang93

With all that minerals you put out there no wonder it gets that big...


----------



## tailchaser85

SneekEE said:


> Seeing the  snake got me to looking on the net for other big rattlers. Check out this one, he is 7 feet 3 inches long. To read the story on him and see more picts go here..
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...e&start=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


This snake was killed less than 3 miles from my house and my brother was there that morning cutting grass in the neighborhood. We believe it came from a nearby lot that the company I worked for just cleared to build a new school.


----------



## tournament fisher

you can go back cause that aint the only one u got i promise you. man that thing would make me flat lay a brownie and hurt myself.


----------



## Ronbow

*I used to catch them and take them to the primate ctr at Emory when I was a kid the biggest one I caught was 5 ft 6 in and weighted 77 lbs. I think that one is bigger than that!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

SneekEE said:


> Seeing the  snake got me to looking on the net for other big rattlers. Check out this one, he is 7 feet 3 inches long. To read the story on him and see more picts go here..
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...e&start=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1



That snake was 15 ft. the best I remember. 7ft don't even come close. Look how big it is compared to that man. That's the largest eastern diamondback rattle snake ever caught on record. It came from Near the St. Augustine outlet, in a new KB homes subdivision.


----------



## m1rt2n3

omg


----------



## goodenclass81

wow,and wow again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mario7979

I am not new to gon but it seems like there a alot of post on here that get posted again and again and again....I have checked out three different post on gon in the past week or so and it is the same post but shows was posted today....the otther 2 ime showed the sdame thing posted today....just curious what was going on....thanks for the help....


----------



## floundergigger

Mario7979 said:


> I am not new to gon but it seems like there a alot of post on here that get posted again and again and again....I have checked out three different post on gon in the past week or so and it is the same post but shows was posted today....the otther 2 ime showed the sdame thing posted today....just curious what was going on....thanks for the help....



Eventhough the thread is old anytime someone makes a additional post to the thread the thread goes back to the top of the page and appears new again.


----------



## kylelever

Just got an email from my uncle with your picture attached and this message:

_"Rattle snake killed in Statesboro. Had 19 rattles and a button and measured 8 feet 4 inches. Has not been officialy measured by the DNR but if the measurements are correct it will be the new United States record for rattle snake! Picture provided by Brant Brown. That son of
a gun is huge!!!

Brant is from Sparta."_

Looks like your famous!!!!


----------



## projectorianne

*Rattlesnakes*



floundergigger said:


> I know how posting on here goes and I will have some people saying this snakes not real, BUT it is real I did shoot it and it is the biggest I have ever seen in person.(And I go to Claxton for the Rattle snake roundup) We were putting out minerals on our hunting land.  We had been messing around all day and decided to go check on some crabapple trees that had been planted.  My buddy almost stepped right on the   thing.  This snake never coiled or rattled he saw us and tried to haul butt back into the woods, However me and my 44 revolver had different idea.  Ill say I HATE snakes specially poisonous ones. we cut his rattler off and left him. Im not sure on his Exact length but Im 6'4 and my buddy holding him is 6 foot he was way longer than me. I guess the snake was around 8 feet.  He Had 12 and a half rattlers.  Im just sharing this to remind all you outdoorsmen to wear your snake BOOTS!



That is an impressive animal! It is too bad that so many of us need to kill every snake we encounter. Snakes are amazing animals and I think they are an important part of our culture and heritage. That snake (while it looks bigger being held away from the persons body) is a large diamondback and could have been 15-20 years old.


----------



## ccleroy

projectorianne said:


> That is an impressive animal! It is too bad that so many of us need to kill every snake we encounter. Snakes are amazing animals and I think they are an important part of our culture and heritage. That snake (while it looks bigger being held away from the persons body) is a large diamondback and could have been 15-20 years old.



How old is it now?


----------



## ben300win

I am with the other guys on that one. I think you need a pair of snakeproof chest waders for that big boy.


----------



## crowe1187

kylelever said:


> Just got an email from my uncle with your picture attached and this message:
> 
> _"Rattle snake killed in Statesboro. Had 19 rattles and a button and measured 8 feet 4 inches. Has not been officialy measured by the DNR but if the measurements are correct it will be the new United States record for rattle snake! Picture provided by Brant Brown. That son of
> a gun is huge!!!
> 
> Brant is from Sparta."_
> 
> Looks like your famous!!!!



Brant definitely took the picture of this snake, but I am good friends with his roommate, and he provided a completely different story to how the snake was killed and what happened to it afterwards. Im not trying to call the starter of this post a liar, but the guy that took the provided picture told the story a lot different. There is a pond close to his house in Statesboro, and some guys were fishing around the pond when one of them almost stepped on the snake. None of them had a gun so he went to Brant who was close by at his truck. Brant provided him a pistol and he went back and killed the snake which had not moved. They guessed it was due to the extreme heat. They took it back and measured it multiple times and contacted DNR. I was told this and received the picture right after the snake was killed.


----------



## Eagles6

Is that Kearns holding the snake?


----------



## marined3

That is a good point, why did you kill it and just leave it in the woods?


----------



## shawn mills

That big ol rascal woulda been toted out of the woods very much alive if I'd run across him. Thats a whole lota cash right there! Ive caught several over 6 feet but never one close to that size!


----------



## floundergigger

crowe1187 said:


> Brant definitely took the picture of this snake, but I am good friends with his roommate, and he provided a completely different story to how the snake was killed and what happened to it afterwards. Im not trying to call the starter of this post a liar, but the guy that took the provided picture told the story a lot different. There is a pond close to his house in Statesboro, and some guys were fishing around the pond when one of them almost stepped on the snake. None of them had a gun so he went to Brant who was close by at his truck. Brant provided him a pistol and he went back and killed the snake which had not moved. They guessed it was due to the extreme heat. They took it back and measured it multiple times and contacted DNR. I was told this and received the picture right after the snake was killed.



Im not sure who Brant is nor do I care.  I took the picture myself( with my Iphone) and I Shot the snake and thats that.  Since your friend Brant took this picture at his fishing pond why isnt he included in the front page artical in the Sylvania paper like we are?  This snake never stayed still from the time my buddy Trav almost stepped on it.  Maybe you should check into your friend Brants story alittle more before coming on here and trying to stirr the pot.  I was just sharing a picture of a snake we killed never knew it was going to be hyped up like this or I'd probably never started this link.. One last thing since Your buddy had the gun ,the land and took the picture who is it holding the snake??? Seems like several people on this forum know exactly who is holding the snake as they have mentioned his name.


----------



## floundergigger

Eagles6 said:


> Is that Kearns holding the snake?



Yes that is Kearns


----------



## savannah duck hunter

Crowe1187, your wrong sorry!  I almost stepped on the snake and it was killed in Screven County.  I'm Travis Timms and I almost stepped on it, flounder gigger shot it, and Nick Kearns held it up.  Also, as  you can see in the picture the snake only had 12 rattles and a button.  The DNR was not contacted and if you want the real story, drive over to Screven County and buy a newspaper b/c it is on the front page.  Have a good day and enjoy the wildlife!


----------



## marined3

So basically the snake was killed out in the woods (or by a pond?)for sport and no other reason than the fact that it was a very old snake.  Then you left it there. I guess respect was not one of the cornerstones of your upbringing was it?

I hope the 'famous' Brant and his buddies in Sparta, Floundergigger and Kearns aren't deerhunters.


----------



## savannah duck hunter

Snakes Kill deer hunters...remember the older man who was killed by a snake last year with his son and grandson!  yes we are deer hunters and respect and fear is a big cornerstone of people in south georgia.


----------



## runswithbeer

so who shot it u or nick?  looks like they might have been a little shakey


----------



## runswithbeer

savannah duck hunter said:


> Crowe1187, your wrong sorry!  I almost stepped on the snake and it was killed in Screven County.  I'm Travis Timms and I almost stepped on it, flounder gigger shot it, and Nick Kearns held it up.  Also, as  you can see in the picture the snake only had 12 rattles and a button.  The DNR was not contacted and if you want the real story, drive over to Screven County and buy a newspaper b/c it is on the front page.  Have a good day and enjoy the wildlife!



srry just figured it out forget earlier post


----------



## runswithbeer

That snake (while it looks bigger being held away from the persons body) is a large diamondback and could have been 15-20 years old.[/QUOTE]

shoulda been taken out 15-20 years ago


----------



## marined3

That is your justification? Snakes kill deer hunters? Are you serious Travis? That is so weak. 

There are 9,829,211 people in Georgia. 12 died of snakebites in 2009.  I doubt they were all deer hunters.... 

Also, I don't know why you want to drag the people of South Georgia down with you, when you and your buddies are the ones who are afraid of snakes, have no respect for anything and only kill for the safety of all the deer hunters in South Georgia.  
I am curious, what kind of fear are you referring to the people in South Georgia having as their cornerstone?  That was kind of a strange statement, Travis.


----------



## Eagles6

floundergigger said:


> Yes that is Kearns



Thought I recognized him... he played football with my husband and brother-in-law.


----------



## dog1

*snake*

I make no apologies, I kill every poisonus snake I come across, most of which come in my yard.  The largest so far was 2 diamond backs that each measured 6 ft.

One other point about this snake and the person holding him up, if you will look, the mans' left arm is not extended out to make the snake look larger, his arm is bent at the elbow.

We have a couple of men around my neck of the woods that catch these snakes and we take them to our hunting club anytime they want to hunt them, all of which, they capture alive.  Helps keep the rattlers down some.

Last deer season, one day, as my son and his two boys  and myself was leaving the camp site, my son jumped out his truck and killed about a 5 ft. timber ratler within 50 ft. of our camp.  The boys, their dogs and my lab was all over and around the camp just minutes earlier.  Now ask me, Do I kill the poisnus ones, you bet, and no regrets.

dog1


----------



## FLCURDOGS

marined3 said:


> That is your justification? Snakes kill deer hunters? Are you serious Travis? That is so weak.
> 
> There are 9,829,211 people in Georgia. 12 died of snakebites in 2009.  I doubt they were all deer hunters....
> 
> Also, I don't know why you want to drag the people of South Georgia down with you, when you and your buddies are the ones who are afraid of snakes, have no respect for anything and only kill for the safety of all the deer hunters in South Georgia.
> I am curious, what kind of fear are you referring to the people in South Georgia having as their cornerstone?  That was kind of a strange statement, Travis.




 ... the snake probably scared the mud out of em and if he wanted to kill it as he obviously did that was his decision not yours!


----------



## JustUs4All

Venemous snakes may be killed legally in Georgia.  Do it if you like or don't do it if you don't like.  Generally, I don't.

Trying to impose one's values on another is both childish and pointless.


----------



## Nicodemus

That`s about enough, folks.


----------



## plottman25

marined3 said:


> So basically the snake was killed out in the woods (or by a pond?)for sport and no other reason than the fact that it was a very old snake.  Then you left it there. I guess respect was not one of the cornerstones of your upbringing was it?
> 
> I hope the 'famous' Brant and his buddies in Sparta, Floundergigger and Kearns aren't deerhunters.



I would say it was killed so it could not kill somebody!  I would hate to know how many people just let snakes go on their way and not kill them.(venomous)   Maybe the next one you see will give you a good dose of poison and you might just look at them a different way.


----------



## FLCURDOGS

back to the thread though that is one awesome snake !!


----------



## laniergb

I can garauntee you Brant Brown didn't kill that snake.  He is almost as scared of snakes as he is mice.  He would have run all the way back to sparta if he saw it.


----------



## Mario7979

HOW MANY TIMES IS HE GOING TO PUT THIS PAGE UP....
THIS IS GETTING WORSE THAN THE O.J. SIMPSON TRAIL....
OR THE LINDSAY LOHAN JAIL TERM....
OR  MICHAEL JACKSON DEAD time....


----------



## Nicodemus

Last warnin`, folks. Keep it clean, or this thread will be locked.


----------



## donald-f

Yes I would have killed the snake too. These people that say let it go on his on way here is something for you to think about. If you deer hunt you go in the wood before daylight and come out after dark. You hunt one morning and come out for dinner, you go back in woods for evening hunt and come across the big snake, you avoid it and make it to your stand, hunt till dark and start out of woods, walking in dark with flashlight you come in contact with same snake and get bit, alone and miles away from any medical help you have made you last deer hunting trip. IF ONLY YOU HAD KILLED THAT SNAKE ON YOUR WAY IN THE WOODS YOU WOULD HAVE AVOIDED THE BITE AND HUNT AGAIN.  Kill them all and make the woods safer for you and others. No free passes!


----------



## Killdee

Mario7979 said:


> HOW MANY TIMES IS HE GOING TO PUT THIS PAGE UP....
> THIS IS GETTING WORSE THAN THE O.J. SIMPSON TRAIL....
> OR THE LINDSAY LOHAN JAIL TERM....
> OR  MICHAEL JACKSON DEAD time....



Do you not understand, anytime someone reply's to this thread, it go's back to the top of the page.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

That's some funny stuff, there! I can't believe Kearns and Tornado stuck around long enough to take a pic, i sure wouldn't have! Thanks for the invites over the years Tornado, but I dont' know if im ever going up there! 

The best comment on this thread was the "beer can". Who would have thought them boys would have been drinking? 

Oh and I don't care if it was a pink snake, I hate them all and kill everyone I come across! Sorry for you snake lovers!


----------



## laniergb

Beer can????? I know Brant  Brown wasn't involved if there was a beer can anywhere around.  

Travis and Nick, i appreciate yall killin that monster!  I kill everyone i come across up here in buckhead.


----------



## simpleman30

http://www.sylvaniatelephone.com/news/big-time-snake-grass


----------



## mattech

I got a text mesaage today from an ole' hunting buddy with this pic attached stated it was killed in cartersville.
I just replied back that it was big one.


----------



## kcausey

My father ran up on one about that size on the scouting day before a sapelo hunt...no weapons, and he said he machete wasn't long enough...lol

That's a giant for sure.  I see quite a few on the rr tracks between macon and savannah and augusta, i have yet to lay my eys on one that big.


----------



## country boy

Best type dead


----------



## dawg2

A BIG time snake in the grass

 By Staff reports 
Published on Friday, July 30, 2010 - 5:10pm | News 
First Byline: 
Staff reports
This nearly 7-foot long rattlesnake was killed at Benny and Sandra Jeffers’ Triple W Farm in Cooperville. A group were checking summer deer food plots when Travis Timms walked up on the snake and was a step from stepping on it. The snake was stretched out going through the tall grass and the only way Timms saw him was because he lifted his head up about 5 inches. Kevin Jeffers, Terry Breenan, Nick Kearns and Jason Greene were with Timms and could not believe that Timms almost stepped on the such a big snake. Luckily, Jason Greene had his .45-caliber with him and was able to shoot the snake. It never rattled or curled up, but just took off for the thick woods as the group approached a second time. “We did not get to measure the snake until the next day because we were still pretty shaken up by his size so he shrunk some,” Timms said. The snake still ended up being 6-foot-6 and had 12 rattles with a button. Timms said, “I wished we would have been able to take him to someone to weight and measure.”


----------



## Boodiddle

Amazing!!!  That thing could eat a whole rabbit in one bite.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

southerndraw said:


> Man you probably could have gotten a couple grand for that snake alive, maybe more.



Definitely!


----------



## swashmore

ccleroy said:


> How old is it now?



As old as its gonna get!!!!!!


----------



## clickclick

Southerndraw if you packed this snake up and he got out you would lose your grand. Because then after the element of surprise he would be dead. 
I have a 2 footer that I cut his head off and put him in the freezer. I went to get some deer meat out of the freezer, picked a bag up and wondered what was in it. When I saw what was in it I threw it. It's just instinct. So if one is this big there would be a big booboo and it would not be a septic tank line that busted.


----------



## Willi

some eatin there


----------



## snakeguy101

Judging by the size the scales, the snake is no larger than 6 feet (which is still quite large) but it is not the 8 feet that it is claimed to be. Also, I really don't care to lecture you guys on why the snake should not have been killed but you could have made a really pretty penny if you kept it alive and sold it into the exotic pet trade. 

here is a link to a similar picture that shows a "90lbs 8' diamondback" is actually a 6lbs 4.5' diamondback:
http://www.snakeguy101.com/articles.php?article_id=8
As stated before, it is a camera angle trick but a 6 footer is still a good size.


----------



## modern_yeoman

way to break the ice with a first post....


----------



## snakeguy101

modern_yeoman said:


> way to break the ice with a first post....



Just telling it like it is bro. Honestly, as a Herpetologist, I get photos like these ALL the time sent to me so I am kind of sick of seeing some guy that is so proud to have killed it and then exaggerating it more and more every time the story is told.


----------



## Killdee

snakeguy101 said:


> Just telling it like it is bro. Honestly, as a Herpetologist, I get photos like these ALL the time sent to me so I am kind of sick of seeing some guy that is so proud to have killed it and then exaggerating it more and more every time the story is told.



Heres 1 for you Snakeguy, Ive had this pic since the early 70's when I was hunting ally-gators in the okey fenokee. Every measurement is true......... and I was real tan back then.


----------



## whitetail hunter

jleepeters said:


> Not me, I would have had to ride home naked, cuz I woulda messed up my britches



same here i steped on a king snake and about messed mind  that big thing would have gave me a stroke


----------



## gsubo

I kill all rattlesnakes when I see em. I dont need to step on em the next time I walk into that spot in the dark to hunt..and I dont care how old they are!


----------



## sking73

*big snake*

killed in screven county check out the gon


----------



## Eagle Eye II

we cut his rattler off and left him[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> not very woodsman like!  Plus EAstern diamond backs are becoming an endangered species.  Folks these snakes do way more good than harm especially the rattlesnakes.  Even in the situation the snake just wanted to get lost but his 44 had a better idea.


----------



## 348srfun

(quote: Plus EAstern diamond backs are becoming an endangered species)

Do you have some documentation to back that comment up? Judging from the number I've seen lately, I would guess not.


----------



## sleepindawg

Also can you define "woodsman like"


----------



## Fat Ed

*snake*

wow


----------



## t bird

laniergb said:


> I can garauntee you Brant Brown didn't kill that snake.  He is almost as scared of snakes as he is mice.  He would have run all the way back to sparta if he saw it.



 That Brant can stirr up some stuff too. i went to high school with him.. He's a good guy


----------



## lpwilson7

Here is one I killed in the road heading into my yard.  It was a couple inches short of 6ft and had broken what seemed to be several rattlers off.  Even still, he had 11 left.  I have a two year old daughter and I never even thought about twice about killing him!!!!!!!!   Not trying to ruffle feathers...... Just sayin!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY

lpwilson7 said:


> Here is one I killed in the road heading into my yard.  It was a couple inches short of 6ft and had broken what seemed to be several rattlers off.  Even still, he had 11 left.  I have a two year old daughter and I never even thought about twice about killing him!!!!!!!!   Not trying to ruffle feathers...... Just sayin!!



Now that's a grown timber rattler.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

That is huge.


----------



## kmckinnie

Killed two in the yard this week!!!! I've got grandkids everywhere!


----------



## Re-tired

*St Augustine Snake*

Don't know if this was posted before but here you go.
It was killed in St Augustine I believe 09-30-09. Funny thing is they never got any real measurements from it cause a "Trapper" took it away!! No doubt he made some good money


----------



## 7 point

man you aint lieing about the snake boots  we always wear them in the woods down hear


----------



## outsideman

Killnm's ok if they don't get wasted, Very,Very good eating!! If you Kill just to kill ,That's Wrong.  Sorry IMO


----------



## LIPS

Somebody tell that snake charmer "Scruggs" that was in the article on Septs GON with this story that " you bet your but I'll kill one of these if I see it too"  Id kill his snakes if I could get to them.  About the only snakes I dont mess with are kings.  Good job on shooting this one.


----------



## Redbug

Just wondering...what would a live Eastern Diamondback about 6' 6" be worth on the open market?


----------



## fladawg

Good Eat'n rite there...ant had no RattleSnake in year's...mmm good!


----------



## callaway

nice rattler


----------



## jcinpc

thats a beauty for sure, this is one I killed back inthe 90`s while digging some arrowheads in the woods by our river house. I didnt have a tape measure nor a gun to shoot it with, just a sharpened #2 pony shovel. THis one was close or over 8ft, when I spear threw my shovel at him it took his/her head and about a foot of the snake. IT did coil up on me and I got behind some skiiny trre but thats all I had.This is what was left.  I will say this the scariest thing about being in front of one of these this big is the head, you dont look at anything else, your just staring at that dang huge head.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure, but it seems like the biggest one on record is either 94 or 96 inches long. And I think it came out of Florida?
> 
> That snake pictured above would be a pile of snake to deal with. Alive, it would have probably been worth a purty penny too.



My thoughts too, I would have loved to have come across him, it would have been fun trying to catch him without a snake stick. I don't see near as many diamond backs as I used to, I kinda miss not having as many around.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

348srfun said:


> (quote: Plus EAstern diamond backs are becoming an endangered species)
> 
> Do you have some documentation to back that comment up? Judging from the number I've seen lately, I would guess not.



I have actually seen some articles in the past few years saying they were getting in short supply, the roundups and declining habitat.  I know I don't see near as many as I used to and I am seeing alot more canebrake rattlers than I used to.


----------



## sleepindawg

That's not really documentation.


----------



## flyingk9

I've got one a little over 6' skinned and tanned tacked to a cypress board .  The picture of this one makes mine look like a runt.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

Had to change my shorts just looking at the pic, first in GON and now here!


----------



## T.P.

Nice one!


----------



## NCHillbilly

T.P. said:


> Nice one!


----------



## Rich M

I saw a big rattler once while turkey hunting - I had just driven down a fresh dirt road and was the only set of tire tracks - the snake was seen in the rear view mirror and was considerably longer than the tire spread from a full-sized Chevy.  It was freaky.

Grabbed my gun and sprinted back but he was gone.  I sure wasn't going onto the leaves looking for him.

Since then I've seen 8 or 10 from 6 inches long (prettiest little snake you could imagine - had rattles!) to about 4 ft long.  Most have been pygmies in FL.  All rattlers and large moccasins have headed the other way, only little 16-20 inch moccasins have been aggressive.  I only kill the aggressive ones.


----------



## Chase4556

I have the same snake boots, just the lace up ones...


After seeing that picture, I don't think they are enough protection. I would probably die just seeing that thing...


----------



## Worlldbeater

Not exactly proof they are threatened http://www.oriannesociety.org/news/diamondback-threatened-species


----------



## flingin1

nice snake


----------



## Bobby38ark

Thats some good grilling right there...


----------



## northgadeerslayer

Holy smokes... Thats a BIIIIG un. Great kill. Dont care what any body says i woulda let my 44 do some singin to if i seen it..


----------



## thericcardgrp

Bamafan4life said:


> how long would u live after being bit by one that big? and that things a monster me and my friend are going to bow hunt for the first time this year and he was a little concerned about snakes, wait till i show him this.



I remember reading some where or watching on TV , that the smaller younger snakes tend to cause more damage when you are bitten by them. The theory behind it was that they as younger snakes are striking as if you are prey and inject a fair amount of venom into you not able to regulate the amount of venom the way a mature snake does. I am going to google that now that I have seen this pic. I was all excited about bow season , now I will hunt snakes on the way to my stand.


----------



## thericcardgrp

A rattlesnake can control the amount of venom injected during a bite and will adjust the quantity delivered to meet a given situation. About 40% of initial, defensive bites are “dry,” with little or no venom being injected.  The greater the threat perceived by the snake, however, the more likely a larger dose will be discharged. It bears pointing out that a rattlesnake must learn to control the injection; thus a young snake, inexperienced in subduing prey and defending itself, may be more likely to deliver a larger dose of venom than would a more experienced animal under identical circumstances. As a result, a bite from a young snake may produce disproportionately serious results (variables affecting snakebite severity include location of the bite, venom toxicity, and amount injected), and this has led to the common adage that small rattlesnakes are more “deadly” than large ones.

I pulled this article off a website I found written by the following:

Alex L. Heindl

Curator of Herpetology

Marjorie Barrick Museum of Natural History

University of Nevada, Las Vegas

Las Vegas, Nevada 89154-4009


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Thats a waste of meat!!!!!!!!


----------



## humdandy

This was taken just down the road from our club.  Many folks have seen 6-7 footers!!

I got a photo of this gal crossing the road......


----------



## RogerH

humdandy,  you shot it with the wrong thing!  Remember, gun first then take a picture.


----------



## Bucky T

RogerH said:


> humdandy,  you shot it with the wrong thing!  Remember, gun first then take a picture.



Most of us leave them alone on our club.  Humdandy and I are in the same club.

This is yours truly with a 5+ footer I caught not too far away from where humdandy took the photo above.

Humdandy took the picture.  We let it go unharmed.

Here's another whopper EDB I walked up on the same piece of property while turkey hunting.  This one was also left alone.


----------



## smokeeater465

Gotta love those snake bites!!


----------



## Bucky T

It was a one time deal for me.  Been there ,done it, closed the book on it.


----------



## highgrit

I have kids and grandkids that hunt. I owe it to them to make sure any poisonous snake I see won't bite them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

highgrit said:


> I have kids and grandkids that hunt. I owe it to them to make sure any poisonous snake I see won't bite them.



Let us know when you find a poisonous snake.


----------



## humdandy

They won't bother you if you don't bother them.


----------



## rosewood

humdandy said:


> They won't bother you if you don't bother them.



This is true, unfortunately many kids and pets don't know that this, so you have to take extra precautions since you do.


----------



## humdandy

rosewood said:


> This is true, unfortunately many kids and pets don't know that this, so you have to take extra precautions since you do.



Teach them.  Mine know.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Only kill a snake when you have to like any other animal.


----------



## rosewood

humdandy said:


> Teach them.  Mine know.



A 2 year old?  A new puppy?  Might be too late.  Education is good, but it isn't always the solution.


----------



## rosewood

Migmack said:


> Only kill a snake when you have to like any other animal.



This is true.  If he is off in the woods and no danger to anyone, leave him alone.  If a poisonous one shows up in my yard, he is probably not gonna make it.


----------



## humdandy

rosewood said:


> A 2 year old?  A new puppy?  Might be too late.  Education is good, but it isn't always the solution.



Killing them is?

Just curious, how many 2 year old toddles have been bitten by a rattlesnake? 

http://ufwildlife.ifas.ufl.edu/venomous_snake_faqs.shtml


----------



## Nicodemus

humdandy said:


> Killing them is?
> 
> Just curious, how many 2 year old toddles have been bitten by a rattlesnake?
> 
> http://ufwildlife.ifas.ufl.edu/venomous_snake_faqs.shtml





I only know of 2. One in Florida back in the 70s by a diamondback of unknown size. The Maynard Cox Snakebite Center was in full swing back then and Dr. Cox saved that infant.

The other was up here about 5 miles from my house as the crow flies. It was several years ago and the parents were out for a walk, and the baby was with them. No one saw the snake till it was too late. It was a six foot diamondback and I can`t remember if it hit the child in the arm or leg. Unfortunately the child didn`t make it. A horrible tragedy.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

humdandy said:


> Killing them is?
> 
> Just curious, how many 2 year old toddles have been bitten by a rattlesnake?
> 
> http://ufwildlife.ifas.ufl.edu/venomous_snake_faqs.shtml



Probably not a lot of 2 year olds struck by lightening either, but I ain't gonna let mine play in the yard during the next thunderstorm.


----------



## LTZ25

If you could have took him alive he would have brought good money . But I'm not blaming you for killing it , that snake was dangerous.


----------



## bsanders

I'm gonna kill them if they are poisonous..and don't give 2 hoots what anyone thinks.


----------



## riverbank

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Probably not a lot of 2 year olds struck by lightening either, but I ain't gonna let mine play in the yard during the next thunderstorm.


This ^


----------



## Realtree Ga

humdandy said:


> Teach them.  Mine know.



Because we all know that our kids listen and do exactly what we as parents teach them.  If only it were that easy.   I for one am not that naive.


----------



## humdandy

Realtree Ga said:


> Because we all know that our kids listen and do exactly what we as parents teach them.  If only it were that easy.   I for one am not that naive.



Ok, don't teach them.  

Because your kids don't listen to you done not mean mine don't listen to me.  Mine have been around all snakes and know exactly what to look for, they have since a young age.

But, by all means.....kill them all if that helps you sleep better at night.

You have a better chance of getting killed by a shark bite, and spider bite.......lets add them to the list of things to kill.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

humdandy said:


> You have a better chance of getting killed by a shark bite, and spider bite.......lets add them to the list of things to kill.



Don't get hung up on the fatalities. 

You don't have to die to still have a miserable, painful, costly, and possibly crippling experience.  

CDC estimates 7000-8000 snakebites per year.  Ask board member GAdestroyer how his rattlesnake bite went.  He ain't dead, but I bet he'd go out of his way to save anyone else from experiencing the same thing.  

I'll do anything I can to save my children from that.  And that includes killing venomous snakes in my yard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't get hung up on the fatalities.
> 
> You don't have to die to still have a miserable, painful, costly, and possibly crippling experience.
> 
> CDC estimates 7000-8000 snakebites per year.  Ask board member GAdestroyer how his rattlesnake bite went.  He ain't dead, but I bet he'd go out of his way to save anyone else from experiencing the same thing.
> 
> I'll do anything I can to save my children from that.  And that includes killing venomous snakes in my yard.


Not doubting you, but surely GaDestroyer posted a thread about this incident when it happened. Can you grab a link to it?


----------



## Milkman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not doubting you, but surely GaDestroyer posted a thread about this incident when it happened. Can you grab a link to it?



Come on man........... did your search skills deteriorate during your sabbatical 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=713761&highlight=gadestroyer+snake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> Come on man........... did your search skills deteriorate during your sabbatical
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=713761&highlight=gadestroyer+snake



Management 101, delegate responsibilities whenever possible. Thanks for following up though. 

Now I remember this story. Stomping a snake with a tennis shoe. 

Two mistakes; #1 Stomping a snake. WHY?
#2 with a tennis shoe? No further comment needed, and thus the post prior to mine where the fella was attempting to discredit statistics of bites is in and of itself discredited. 

Don't like to see anyone go through this kind of pain, but if you stand between the rails of a railroad track throwing rocks at the approaching train, you have to have some reasonable expectation as to what the outcome will be. 

OR

Actions have consequences. Stupid actions have stupid consequences.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'm not debating the intelligence of stomping a venomous snake.

I'm pointing out to every one that throws out statistics saying you're more likely to die from lightning or sharks or spiders or bees than you are snakes.  

That may be true, but there are thousands of people each year that get snake bitten that suffer through an ordeal that I'm going to try to protect my children from.  

There probably aren't that many people that die from getting into a hornet nest, but I'm going to burn every one I find on my property to keep my family from experiencing the pain associated with hornets.


----------



## apoint

I was in Horseshoe Fla last week and there was one stretched almost all the way across my lane. Had to be 7 ft. It was night time in the swamps and I was not about to get out of the truck.


----------

